
‘San Francisco is rotting’ story is wrong: City is brimming with soul - Elof
https://www.sfchronicle.com/oursf/article/San-Francisco-isn-t-what-it-used-to-be-13901994.php
======
suff
If by soul you mean human feces on the sidewalk, you are correct.

~~~
Elof
Do you live in SF?

